# Water fill up on Skye



## Ghilliegirl (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi all,
Currently satin Portree desperate for a water tap, visited one in Dunvegan no joy, now in Portree. Does anyone know of any water taps or fill up slots on Skye near us this evening?
Thanks


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 18, 2019)

There is /was one down on the harbour at Staffin pier....

Nice spot to overnight too.... Look out for the dinosaur prints too....


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 18, 2019)

There is a tap listed at the pier in Portree. 

Ask the Harbour Master. 

Also Broadford Pier. Actually virtually every pier has potable water as all boats need it too. 

B2


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Apr 18, 2019)

Staffing pier last year used this and nice to Wcamp


----------



## caledonia (Apr 18, 2019)

Never had a problem getting water. Chap a door, usually a Croft or farm. Maybe it helps havin a gid Scottish tongue. What’s the worst that can happen?


----------



## Ghilliegirl (Apr 18, 2019)

*Looks fab*



mistericeman said:


> There is /was one down on the harbour at Staffin pier....
> 
> Nice spot to overnight too.... Look out for the dinosaur prints too....



Do you have coordinates please? Is it at Garraffad and Corran Beach?


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 18, 2019)

Ghilliegirl said:


> Do you have coordinates please? Is it at Garraffad and Corran Beach?



It's here..... 

OS Maps: online mapping and walking, running and cycling routes


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 18, 2019)

There is a tap on Portree pier. I found it and added it to the POIs.

There are quite a few options on Skye. Have you looked at the online POI Map?


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 18, 2019)

I mentioned that Chris. Odd they can gget on the forum but not the POI set. I fired up GE to get the info as I didn't want to go on memory but in general if boats are involved there is pot water. 

B2


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 19, 2019)

It would be nice if the OP let us know if our help worked??

B2


----------



## caledonia (Apr 19, 2019)

Borders2 said:


> It would be nice if the OP let us know if our help worked??
> 
> B2



It warm up the west coast maybe they died of thirst. If they were stuck the local coop have that much water they’re selling it!


----------



## Ghilliegirl (Apr 21, 2019)

*Not dead from thirst just no internet connection*

Hi all who replied to me,
We did go to Staff in for an overnight.... Lovely spot thanks.
As for water ... long story .... 
firstly, tap was stuck shut apart from a constant trickle, ok no problem got a spanner and loosened it, 
Secondly our none of our hose connectors fit as it seemed to be an old bath tap, luckily we had bought a couple of 5 liter water bottles from the co-op on the way so we decided to fill them from the tap... thats when we noticed various interesting floating things coming out of the tap into the bottles some green algae looking stuff, some brown stuff and a few bits of whatever. At least this made us grateful we hadn't put it in our water tank. Anyway it was good enough boiled for one night 

Finally wandered down to Uig today and went to the petrol station Mace shop to buy a few bits and ask for water there. The shop lady said they charge £5 to campers now to fill up. Luckily for me a local fisherman was behind me in the queue and told me to use the stand pipe on the calmac pier next to his boat rather than pay 5 f***ing pound for water  he also asked if I'd like to leave my phone number by his tap too so I politely told him I was already spoken for.
Anyway we ended up with a full tank of water for free and a proposal lol

Thanks again for the suggestions


----------



## Ghilliegirl (Apr 21, 2019)

Borders2 said:


> It would be nice if the OP let us know if our help worked??
> 
> B2


Answered below ... we had no internet for 2 days


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 21, 2019)

Many thanks for letting us know and very glad thaings worked out for you. 

B2


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Apr 21, 2019)

Ghilliegirl said:


> Hi all who replied to me,
> We did go to Staff in for an overnight.... Lovely spot thanks.
> As for water ... long story ....
> firstly, tap was stuck shut apart from a constant trickle, ok no problem got a spanner and loosened it,
> ...



Surely this is atypical of the region, I always knew that the Scots are a wee bit canny, but for a tank of water you have to pay £5 or offer a bunk up! ?

I see a business opportunity - long on water bowsers http://www.buckhurstplanthire.co.uk/site-content/1/GeneralPlant/towable-water-bowser.jpg

james


----------



## Floridaphill (Apr 29, 2019)

runnach said:


> Said this for years, require water, look for marina/harbour/dive center, this approach has always worked for us, failing the latter three, a wee word with a local and a promise of a dram, also works.



Think you are right, the offer some money or other  benefit and its often fine, its fair.

It must be remembered that users Marina's and harbours etc all pay for the mooring and facilities of which water is one, just like a campsite,  we should expect to pay something for filling water, and it puts money into the local economy which makes us more welcome.
I suspect the charging is a reaction to the sheer numbers of people trying to free camp on Skye, its already busy now.

Is it better theres a small charge or else it gets removed or locked up ?

Two of the campsites on Skye ( Sligachan and Glen Brittle ) are £8 to £10 per person with grey and chemical waste disposal, water, toilets and showers included, £6 more if you want hook up.

If you are solo, a night on the site is not bad value.

Phill


----------



## Squawk7000 (Apr 29, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Never had a problem getting water. Chap a door, usually a Croft or farm. Maybe it helps havin a gid Scottish tongue. What’s the worst that can happen?



[video=youtube;lWqkVhlY-5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWqkVhlY-5A[/video]


----------

